# Suche Rich Text Editor



## max (15. November 2004)

Ich will bei einer Seite die ich gerade mache die Texteingabe mit einem Rich Text Editor vereinfachen. Ich habe bereits gegoogelt und diesen gefunden  http://www.wysiwygpro.com/. Der wäre optimal aber ich hätte gerne einen der *Freeware *ist. Ich hab selber schon andere gefunden aber die sind von den Funktionen her einfach nicht wirklich passend.

Was mir besonders an dem Editor von WYSIWYG Pro gefallen hat ist die _Image Funktion_, d.h. das ich bilder hochladen kann und was mir auch wichtig ist ich kann den Textfluss um ein bild einstellen. 

Vielleicht weiß von euch jemand eine gute Freeware alternative?

mfg
max


----------



## Karl Förster (15. November 2004)

Schau dir doch mal den FCKEditor oder HTMLArea an.

Link: www.fckeditor.net
Link: www.htmlarea.com


----------



## max (15. November 2004)

Danke!

Ist genau das was ich gesucht habe.

mfg
max


----------

